
Meet the Maker of Apple's Other Tablet - mshafrir
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/jan2010/tc20100122_583507.htm?campaign_id=rss_topStories
======
Luyt
If Apple really launches the iSlate in about a week, the days for the modBook
might be numbered.

